# So I think I need a Satori!



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I would opt for the 21" riser and shoot longs for everything. After spending the past few months with that combo I'm left to wonder why I didn't try longer bows than 62" years ago.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's another vote for 21".

Just makes for a sweeter drawing, more stable, better shooting bow imnsho.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Im gonna check with my local guy tomorrow as well on the outside chance I can afford a riser. Id get 17" tho as I mostly hunt and dont want anything longer than 60 and preferably 58. I draw right at 29 and I want optimum performance from my limbs. ex: somebody with a 25" draw is wasting a lot of limb shooting a 68" bow


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just ordered a 17" that I'll be pairing with medium limbs.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Kinda want a 17" one myself. Looks like a really nice riser


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Torn between the 21 and 19 - I seem to whack my nose more with a 66" rig than a 64". I only draw 28-28.25" so about anything over 60" works. I shot a nice string of 270+ scores a couple years ago with my 60" Dorado. Leaning toward the 19" today - have to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

centershot said:


> Torn between the 21 and 19 - I seem to whack my nose more with a 66" rig than a 64". I only draw 28-28.25" so about anything over 60" works. I shot a nice string of 270+ scores a couple years ago with my 60" Dorado. Leaning toward the 19" today - have to see what tomorrow brings


Trent...at the end of the day?...it's your money and you're the the one that has to live with it making it your decision and ultimately?...

*"YOUR BOW"*

But even as such?...I've faced this very decision many times over myself and have been blessed to have had hands on with such fine risers as Gillo's Excellent 19" G5 Ghost...CD's WF19....Morrison's 21" XD Phoenix and?....a 21" DAS Elite.

and even with a DL that's about 1/4"-1/2" shorter than yours?...the smoothest drawing and most accurate tack driving rig I had of the lot of'em?...was the RCX100 Longs on The 21" DAS Elite....tried here in this vid for the first time where you can witness my excitement and glee of discovering the benefits of such for me...






I read where you stated you tend to whack your nose more often with a 66" rig and I don't find it hard to believe that statement at all as when archers of our DL mount up longs on a 21" riser making a 66" rig?...it's so darn smooth and sweet drawing that's it's easy to get carried away with it and wind up...

*"Over-Drawing Your Form"*

This rig easily added an extra 1/4"-1/2" to my DL...where as I grew more and more relaxed with it?...I took got carried away and began skinning facial parts with my string via getting ever seduced by this 66" rigs super sweet smooth draw and I'm here to tell you that once you recognize that?...

*It's A Great Problem To Have!* 

And easily regulated once you recognize it for what it is. 

Your call Bro...Happy Shopping!


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Interesting, I used to whack my nose every so often with 60-62" bows, but I haven't done it once with this 66" Warf ILF Mutt bow I'm shooting.


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

I went with a 21" in buckskin. I'm coming from an Excel and been shooting it for 2 years now and thought this would be a good upgrade. I was at the shop and saw a few of Hoyt's other buckskin compounds and that buckskin color looks so much better in real life.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

I ordered the blackout 19' riser today. My wood bow is a 17' so I think for my first ILF riser it's going to be incredible. Now what limbs do I order, and do I want to stick to a 62" bow or try a 64". 28 inch draw would probably be okay on both. So many decisions here but great problems to have . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats x. are you gonna hunt or just target? just apply it to what you need. if I get one, I'm gonna start off with a lesser expensive 58" set that will be in the upper 30# range. just have to see what I can find that I can afford.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

BOHO said:


> congrats x. are you gonna hunt or just target? just apply it to what you need. if I get one, I'm gonna start off with a lesser expensive 58" set that will be in the upper 30# range. just have to see what I can find that I can afford.


I plan to hunt with it. My other bows are 62" so I'm leaning that way but I'd like to try a 64 as well. My draw length is 28 tho so I think I'll be happy with a 62 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

if you treestand hunt a lot of time longer is gonna get in the way. either of the stand or surrounding limbs. if you trim out too much so you can shoot a longer bow you lose your cover. also a longer bow will be tougher to shoot in a blind. shorter may be less accurate at longer distances but hunting mos shots will be under 20 anyways, at least where I hunt. years ago on the last day of season, I had a doe around 30 yards. I said what the heck, its the last day. when the arrow hit he ground, she was 10 yards from there. closer is always better.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

BOHO said:


> congrats x. are you gonna hunt or just target? just apply it to what you need. if I get one, I'm gonna start off with a lesser expensive 58" set that will be in the upper 30# range. just have to see what I can find that I can afford.


I ended up with the Carbon X Tour limbs. 45#. Should be right about 49 with my riser and draw. Riser "should" be here today and the limbs Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I'll be eager to hear all about those limbs.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Just got the riser the limbs will be here Saturday. I'll keep you posted. I wish I had both sets to compare side by side as well maybe I'll try and get my hands on some when my lady gets a Satori. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Need an update on those limbs!


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

centershot said:


> Need an update on those limbs!


Only shot them on my last weekend. They were awesome but I still don't have a string long enough. It's my Friday so in the next couple of days I'll be headed to RMS Gear to get a string and some arrows bare shafted. I'll let you know asap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

I wondered what the balance difference would be 19" vs 21", would it take a lot more front weight to balance the longer riser?


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an 8 ounce weight on my 17" Satori and it still tips back. Going to try 12 ounce and hope that gets it where I want it.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

And yes Centershot you do need a Satori. You have been a loyal Hoyt fan on here like me for a long time so you might as well get the Satori, sorry I am a bad influence, lol


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Ended up going with a 19" and 35# BlackMax 2.0 Longs. Should be here in the next week or two. Decided on the 19" mainly because my Rambo Warf is a 21", so I kind of have that covered. I also have a set of 38# Medium Samick Universal Carbons that should work out to around 44#'s and a set of 34# Long Carbon Foam SF's that should work out around 40# so I should have the bases pretty well covered from low 30#'s to mid 40#'s. Got to love ILF! Hope to find out soon.....


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Picking mine up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well my enthusiasm about this new bow has rubbed off on a couple guys at the shop. The owner ordered a 21" w/40# Hoyt medium limbs, an employee of the shop ordered a 17" w/30# TT longs, and mine is the 19" w/ 35# TT limbs. Amongst the 3 of us we should pretty well cover the bases. lol


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

centershot said:


> Well my enthusiasm about this new bow has rubbed off on a couple guys at the shop. The owner ordered a 21" w/40# Hoyt medium limbs, an employee of the shop ordered a 17" w/30# TT longs, and mine is the 19" w/ 35# TT limbs. Amongst the 3 of us we should pretty well cover the bases. lol


Enjoy. Just received my 7.5 hex longs for the 17' riser. Looking forward to giving them a run.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

moog5050 said:


> Enjoy. Just received my 7.5 hex longs for the 17' riser. Looking forward to giving them a run.


Now this I am dying to hear about. Make a vid give us the works on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

My satori finally came in the mail yesterday. I switched up my order to the 17 inch riser and whatever limbs make it 60". I'm no expert on any of this but first thing I did is switched out the stock limb bolts for the Hoyt pro series bolts. I also slapped an SBD 8 strand bowstring on it. My first impression with the Satori was it was much quieter than I expected. I own a buffalo which I really like, but every pair of limbs I've used I've had to do quite a bit of fine tuning to get it to shoot relatively quiet. With this I took it out of the box, put in one shim on behind the strike plate, twisted the string to about 8 inches of brace, set the nocking point 3/8 high and started shooting. Limbs at 50# felt really smooth and the arrows definitely stuck farther into my 3d targets than my 45lb buffalo limbs. I only put about 15-20 arrows through it since I had some things to do last night, but I'm going to play with it a little more when I get home from work tonight. I'll do a bigger write up once I get more time with it.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice - that Buckskin color is extremely difficult to photograph. It looks awesome in person but I have yet to see a pic that does it justice. Mine should be here soon - maybe today.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

centershot said:


> Nice - that Buckskin color is extremely difficult to photograph. It looks awesome in person but I have yet to see a pic that does it justice. Mine should be here soon - maybe today.


You are right about that, I'm liking the buckskin


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> View attachment 5620057
> View attachment 5620065
> View attachment 5620073
> My satori finally came in the mail yesterday. I switched up my order to the 17 inch riser and whatever limbs make it 60". I'm no expert on any of this but first thing I did is switched out the stock limb bolts for the Hoyt pro series bolts. I also slapped an SBD 8 strand bowstring on it. My first impression with the Satori was it was much quieter than I expected. I own a buffalo which I really like, but every pair of limbs I've used I've had to do quite a bit of fine tuning to get it to shoot relatively quiet. With this I took it out of the box, put in one shim on behind the strike plate, twisted the string to about 8 inches of brace, set the nocking point 3/8 high and started shooting. Limbs at 50# felt really smooth and the arrows definitely stuck farther into my 3d targets than my 45lb buffalo limbs. I only put about 15-20 arrows through it since I had some things to do last night, but I'm going to play with it a little more when I get home from work tonight. I'll do a bigger write up once I get more time with it.


I like the look of it in your pics. Almost a coyote tan color. My Satori is loud but I don't have a string long enough on it till I can get to town. What's the difference on the pro series bolts? Worth the upgrade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Xcalibur3z said:


> I like the look of it in your pics. Almost a coyote tan color. My Satori is loud but I don't have a string long enough on it till I can get to town. What's the difference on the pro series bolts? Worth the upgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what advantage the pro series bolts have. The head pivots, and I think they say it has better contact with the limbs, I hear they might be quieter. I've had them laying around for a while so I figured I'd throw them on


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> I'm not sure what advantage the pro series bolts have. The head pivots, and I think they say it has better contact with the limbs, I hear they might be quieter. I've had them laying around for a while so I figured I'd throw them on


Sounds cool I will have to check them out and see what's up. They look cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

So for the record I have my Satori all setup. The string is longer than a standard AMO takes so I couldn't get a good feel for it till I got a string made today. It's sooo smooth the X Tour limbs are ridiculous! Worth the money. Deadly accurate and the bow is quieter than my wood customs. I'm pulling almost dead on 47# with the 45# limbs on the 19" riser. Got some Black Arrow Vintage arrows at 526 grains just over 11 GPI and they shoot flat. I'm beyond impressed with the bow so far. So if you're on the fence don't be it's worth it. Makes he Buffalo look silly in comparison to be completely blunt, at least with the X Tour limbs. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgroves1 (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been shooting a 17in with medium carbon xtour limbs! Man it's pretty nice took me little bit to get use to grip! Def go longer for target but I just hunt!


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just ordered a set of x-tours for my 17" riser so if anyone is looking for a set of Under Armour Ridge Reaper limbs [email protected] (they max at 44) let me know.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

PM me a price please.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Got mine


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Are these cast or milled ?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Joe, I shot three of them this weekend and they are cast. Great risers though.


----------



## bow er (Jan 10, 2017)

shamus275 said:


> I just ordered a set of x-tours for my 17" riser so if anyone is looking for a set of Under Armour Ridge Reaper limbs [email protected] (they max at 44) let me know.


i am new to this forum, so hello to everyone!

i am wondering how these satori x-tour limbs are working on other risers in comparison to the satori. 
i was thinking of buying the whole package (riser+limbs) but after some research i saw that the riser is not balanced...if the info is true i need another 8.5 oz to make it verical (19inch) and when i want to add a bow quiver ....heavy stuff.

thatswhy i was thinking of a combination of Gillo Ghost 19" (actually a little bit heavier than the satori, but maybe no need of a stabi) and the satori x-tour limbs (medium). On the other side I am worry that i lost some performance because of the different riser geometry.

Does anyone have some suggestions about that point? Or maybe did some chrono-comparison with different risers?

It would be great to hear something about it 

greetings!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

BOWGUY007 said:


> View attachment 5640457
> 
> Got mine


Hey, that place looks familiar - might see it tonight at league!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bows!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Seriously doubt they are cast. Will check into it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

They look cast 

Very nice thou 

I have John Wert checking


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

reddogge said:


> Joe, I shot three of them this weekend and they are cast. Great risers though.


They look cool 

Thx red


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they are cast at least they look cast. It looks identical to how the Buffalo riser was made. I should have paid closer attention tonight to the one I was shooting. Maybe I'm wrong. I usually am these days.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

CNC milled from billet


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

They are machined like Chris said ..


----------



## Tatonka17 (Mar 15, 2014)

I had the chance to shoot one at the ATA show, and it super smooth and dead in the hand. I'd lean toward the 21" riser.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JParanee said:


> Are these cast or milled ?


Hoyt Rep. said they are machined aluminum.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

centershot said:


> Hoyt Rep. said they are machined aluminum.


Thx center 

Did you get one ?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Was supposed to ship out on 3/6/17 - have not received the call yet. Hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

My Satori is in classifieds. I don't want to go into the why of it, just letting everyone know it's there.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sometimes manufacturers will cast a riser and then clean it up with machining and they label it a "machined riser" I am not saying this is the case with the Satori, I have heard of them before.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

ChadMR82 said:


> Sometimes manufacturers will cast a riser and then clean it up with machining and they label it a "machined riser" I am not saying this is the case with the Satori, I have heard of them before.


I believe the Excel is done that way, but the Satori is supposed to be a 100% machined riser.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*[email protected]*



Sauk Mountain said:


> I believe the Excel is done that way, but the Satori is supposed to be a 100% machined riser.


Which is a claim that can accurately be made whether it was "100% Machined" from Billet or a Forging or a Casting.

In my business we regularly get cast parts that call for...."Full Machining of All Surfaces"

To me?...the Satori appears a bit thick and bulbous in geometry to have been milled from solid stock.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Odd argument. Every current Hoyt recurve riser is fully machined from billet aluminum. You can visit the factory and see it for yourself.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> Which is a claim that can accurately be made whether it was "100% Machined" from Billet or a Forging or a Casting.
> 
> In my business we regularly get cast parts that call for...."Full Machining of All Surfaces"
> 
> To me?...the Satori appears a bit thick and bulbous in geometry to have been milled from solid stock.


Either way, it seems a bit misleading on Hoyt's part.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Reading comprehension problem?

100% machined from bar stock aluminum. What's "misleading" about that?


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> Odd argument. Every current Hoyt recurve riser is fully machined from billet aluminum. You can visit the factory and see it for yourself.


As mentioned, it's probably true of the Satori but not of the Hoyt Excel which sells for $200 (half the price). So NOT every Hoyt recurve riser is fully machines from billet aluminum. The official line is that the Excel is "machined", but very likely from a casting at that price point and alleged limitation on max poundage.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Daniel L said:


> As mentioned, it's probably true of the Satori but not of the Hoyt Excel which sells for $200 (half the price). So NOT every Hoyt recurve riser is fully machines from billet aluminum. The official line is that the Excel is "machined", but very likely from a casting at that price point and alleged limitation on max poundage.


No, the Excel is fully machined from solid billet, just like every other Hoyt recurve riser. As I said, anyone can visit the factory and see for themselves.

(I'm currently in charge of all target archery products for Easton, and was Hoyt's chief recurve engineer for 12 years, so I do know something about this matter.)


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks I just realised who you are and guess this is close to the horse's mouth as we're getting 

It is good to know and thanks for clarifying, though it would be nice if Hoyt actually stated it as such. The Excel then is an incredible bargain for a USA-made fully machined from billet.

Now back to Satoris!!


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

>--gt--> said:


> Reading comprehension problem?
> 
> 100% machined from bar stock aluminum. What's "misleading" about that?


Butthurt much?


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

>--gt--> said:


> I'm referring to my comment, just above yours.


Why didn't you clarify it right off the bat by telling us who you are and what you do?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

And people say Sid is rough  

Nice to see someone from Hoyt around the forums ....even if he's not the cheeriest fellow


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

JParanee said:


> And people say Sid is rough
> 
> Nice to see someone from Hoyt around the forums ....even if he's not the cheeriest fellow


Lol, at least we know who Sid is when he starts throwing around absolutes. This guy just expected us to be frickin mind readers or something and take his word for it.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Sauk Mountain said:


> Why didn't you clarify it right off the bat by telling us who you are and what you do?


Many of us already knew.......he is also known to not sugar coat his posts.....now if he could go next door and have them stuff a 19" Buckskin riser in a box and send it to Advantage Archery, I'd be a happy camper!


----------

